# [Premiere] Sinnvolles Komprimieren



## O-Dog (3. Dezember 2002)

*Hilfe beim Timeline Export*

Hi

Brauche mal eure hilfe.
Habe mir mit Adobe Premiere ein kleines (Grosses) Filmchen gemacht der reine DV stream ist ca 14GB gross. Jetzt möchte ich das als AVI oder DIVX oder SVCD egal wie auf 700 (800) MB bringen!!! Oder wenns so nicht geht dann als SVCD in 2x700MB aber ein File am stück währe mir lieber. habe es mit LSX MPEG mal als SVCD Exportiert und raus kamen 2,9GB (bissel viel) dann hab ich es mit Vidomi (DivX Encoder) als .divx gemacht aber auch da bekomme ich nur 2x700MB und 1x120 MB also das iss mir auch zu viel. Müsste ich vieleicht schon von grund auf anders aus Adobe exportieren, als AVI im Divx 5.02 oder so?
Währe dankbar über ne hilfe.
Wiegesagt am liebsten währe mir 1 File a 800MB das passt auf eine CD und alle sind glücklich 


THX 4 help


----------



## mcsack (3. Dezember 2002)

*export*

Moin
Du kannst dein Film auch mit tmepg ( ist das jetzt richtig geschrieben:-( ) exportieren . Allerdings ist es kein Plugin von Premiere sondern muß mit ien paar kleinen Tricks bedient werden . Falls du Interesse hast kann ich heute abend mal zuhause nachsehen ob ich die Anleitung noch finde .


----------



## O-Dog (3. Dezember 2002)

Ohh jo das währe echt nett wenn du mal nen FAQ hättest!  Bin echt am verzweifeln.

Also dann bis heute abend, oder wenn noch jemand ne idee hat immer her damit, sitze eh vorm PC und weiss net weiter  


cya


----------



## goela (3. Dezember 2002)

TMPEG wird das Tool geschrieben.

Damit lassen sich sehr einfach VCD, SVCD oder auch DVD Streams rechnen. Das Tool ist kostenlos und der MPEG2 Codec ist für 30 Tage lauffähig. Bis der abgelaufen ist, ist meist eine neue Version erhältlich.

Du findest im Internet eine Menge an Anleitungen wie man TMPEG bedient, bzw. wie man eine SVCD etc. erstellt.
Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, geht der der Film ca. 60-70min. Auf eine SVCD gehen ca. 35min drauf. Also müsste eigentlich gerade so auf zwei CD's gehen.
Am besten ist es, wenn Du Dir einen Bitrate-Calculator im Internet besorgst. Dort kannst Du Dir die notwendige Bitrate ausrechnen lassen, damit Du es auf 2 CD's brennen kannst und die Kapazität komplett ausgenützt wird.

Technische Daten SVCD:
- MPEG2 Stream
- 480x576 Auflösung
- Bitrate max. 2600 Bit/sec

Die Bitrate kann etwas reduziert werden, damit mehr auf eine CD passt. Dadurch kann aber die Qualität leiden. Andere Möglichkeit ist, den Audiostream mit 192Bit/sec oder weniger zu erstellen als Standard mit 224Bit/sec.

Wenn Du noch spezielle Fragen hast Frage und ich versuche sie Dir zu beantworten.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Dezember 2002)

Hey oDog, du kannst deinen Film mit DivX auch auf 1MB runterdrehen!
Das einzige, was du verändern musst ist die Bitrate in kb/s.

Dort musst du einfach zwischen Größe und Qualität abwägen - probier mal aus Premiere heraus DivX mit 500kb/s.


----------



## mcsack (3. Dezember 2002)

Hier ist die Anleitung .
Die kommt nicht von mir , ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken , ich meine aber gelesen zu haben das man keine Links hier reinschreiben darf ( warum auch immer )
Hier gibt es eine elegante Möglichkeit direkt aus der time-line von  Premiere zu encodieren, d.h die drei Avis müssen nicht erst gerendert (ausgegeben) werden. Nutzung des Schnittprogrammes für Überblendungen,... 

Du brauchst dazu die dll´s von Avisinth und die Premiere plugins. 
Die beiden Dateien “*.prm” werden in den Premiere plug-ins - Ordner kopiert.
Die Datei “avisynth.dll” gehört in den System-Ordner von Windows \windows\system ab win 95. 
Dann bitte die “install.reg” durch Doppelklicken installieren. 
Jetzt Premiere starten. Für den Export steht ein neuer Filter 

- “Exportieren”>
- ”Film”>
- “Fenster: Filmexport>”
- “allgemeine Einstellungen”>
- ”Dateiformate: Link To Avisynth”) 

zur Verfügung: Dieser wird benutzt. Ins Ausgabefester schreibst du einen beliebigen Dateinamen z.B. “Pubbs.avi”. 
Jetzt erscheint nach “Speichern” ein Fenster. Der Inhalt wird mit kopiert und in eine neue “notepad”-Textdatei eingefügt. 
Diese Textdatei musst du umbennen in “irgendwas.avs” 
Diese Datei “Irgendwas.avs” kann dann im TMPeGEnc encodiert werden 
Freuen über die Super-Qualität.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Dezember 2002)

Wow, nette Anleitung...

Du darfst natürlich Links posten nur nach Möglichkeit nicht, da Links sich schnell ändern können und dann später, wenn in 2 mon noch jemand in der DB schaut, down sind.

Also nach Möglichkeit immer in eigenen Worten ausdrücken oder zitieren mit Quellenangabe.


----------



## goela (4. Dezember 2002)

@mcsack
Gute Anleitung! Wie ja Bubi schon sagte, kann man auch Links posten. Aber eine eigenen Anleitung zu schreiben hat eben den Vorteil, dass man dies immer wieder findet!
Ausserdem können wir Anleitungen bzw. Tutorials die hier direkt im Forum geschrieben wurden in unsere Tutorialliste aufgenommen werden.


----------



## O-Dog (8. Dezember 2002)

Jo, vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfen!  Habe es hinbekommen mein Vid. auf 2x 500MB Mpeg2 zu bekommen für die Kollegen und ein DivX für mich  

Echt super Anleitung hab sie mir glatt mal in meinen FAQ Ordner Kopiert  


cu and THX

PS: Die Quallie ist 1a für das betrachten am TV.


----------

